
State and future of Heka - chuhnk
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/heka/2016-May/001059.html
======
vruiz
> There was one fundamental mistake made, however, which is that we shouldn't
> have used channels. > they make it very hard to prevent message loss. If
> unbuffered channels are used everywhere, performance plummets unacceptably
> due to context-switching costs. But using buffered channels means that many
> messages are in flight at a time, most of which are sitting in channels
> waiting to be processed.

That's really interesting, I'd love to hear how people overcome similar
problems.

------
sagichmal
It is a poor craftsman who blames his tools.

